# 5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden



## tom2908 (21. Juli 2012)

*5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden*

Hi bin Neu hier und am verzweifeln.
Ich besitze 

Thomson ht400bt 5.1 Anlage erstes Bild

Playstation 3 per Hdmi am LCD TV 

HD Recorder Unitymedia per Hdmi am LCD TV

Da mein TV nur 2 HDMI anschlüsse hat möchte ich die Dolby Anlage mit integr.DVD Player nur per Scart anschliessen da ich dvd auch über die ps3 in HD gucken kann.

Nun würde ich gern aber meine PS3 und die HD Box mit dem Verstärker verbinden nun meine Frage: Kann ich von der PS3 zum Verstärker mit Toslink?? Egal ob In oder Out( laut geschäft spielt das bei dieser option keine Rolle)

und wie kann ich die HD Box anschliessen?? Reicht das da nicht per Chinch rot/weiß an die Aux des verstärkers da dieser das stereoSignal in Dolby Surround umwandelt. Mir geht es nur darum das ich Dolby Surround habe muss kein Dolby Digital sein es sei denn dafür gibts eine Lösung.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden*

Soweit ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, kannst du wie gemacht die Playstation per HDMI mit dem TV verbinden. Dann wird der Ton standardmäßig über HDMI an den TV weitergegeben. Im Menü der Playsi kann dann nur noch alternativ der digitale Toslink Ausgang für den Ton verwendet werden. Ergo die Playsi übertragt per HDMI nur noch Bild und digital den Ton (Toslink only). So hab ich das selber bei mir angeschlossen. Der Receiver sollte dann aber auch einen Eingang dafür haben.

Den HD Recceiver kannst du auch per HDMI anschließen. Der Ton per Chinch (rot/weiss) ist dann halt Stereo only. Auch wenn die Anlage das umrechnen kann, klingt das niemals wie echtes Dolby. Welche Ton-Ausgänge hat denn der HD Receiver bzw. kann der TV den Ton durchschleifen?

PS: Bist du dir sicher, dass die Anlage so heißt? Da gibt es keine Google-Treffer.


----------



## tom2908 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden*

Ja so heißt sie finde halt auch nur immer Artikelbeschreibung dazu wie gesagt
Hab sie weil wir gerad im Umzug sind provisorisch angeschlossen aber nur per chinch und es ging 
Alles soweit wenn ich das toslink Kabel habe probiere ich es wieder aus habe mir auch ein chinch Kabel geholt 
Was auf der einen Seite einen klinken Anschluss hat zum TV also spdif und bin da per chinch an den aux der Anlage
Sollte doch auch gehen dann lass ich alles per hdmi und der Ton geht dann vom TV zum Verstärker


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden*

Ein Kabel mit Klinke (am TV) auf Chinch (am Verstärker)? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? Klinke ist der Standard für Kopfhörer-Anschlüsse und hat nichts mit Toslink gemeinsam. Diese Adapter-Kabel übertragen aber nur Stereo-Ton und das auch in einer eher schlechten Qualität.

PS: Es ist ungeheuer hilfreich, wenn ab und zu mal ein paar Satzzeichen auftauchen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet werden.


----------



## tom2908 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Anlage mit Geräte verbinden*

Oh sorry.


Ja am TV ist ein klinke Anschluss digital out. Diesen
möchte ich dann mit den Verstärker verbinden.
Oder soll ich von dem digital out am TV zum Koaxial
an den Verstärker?


----------



## danomat (26. Juli 2012)

Kompliziert wenn man keine kabel zum testen hat. 
(av=verstärker)
1. Ps3 per hdmi an tv , tv koax an av (auch hier diefrage ob der tv dass tonsignal vom hdmi auf den koax durchschleift)
 Sat per opt an av, sat hdmi an tv
2. Ps3 hdmi an av, (dazu muss der av den ton vom hdmi abzweigen können. Viele av' machen dies jedoch nicht)
Sat hdmi an tv, opt von sat zu av

Das problem wird sein dass:
1. Viele receiver nicht genau einstellbar sind was zb. Zuweisen von ein- und ausgängen angeht
2. Tv's und av's oft den ton verweigern wenn man von hdmi ton hat, den aber mit nen weiteren soundausgang am hdmi empfangsgerät weiterleiten will. 

Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------

